# Microsoft auf der E3 2013: Live-Stream zur Pressekonferenz - Gleich geht's los



## David Martin (10. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft auf der E3 2013: Live-Stream zur Pressekonferenz - Gleich geht's los* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Microsoft auf der E3 2013: Live-Stream zur Pressekonferenz - Gleich geht's los


----------



## Witt98 (10. Juni 2013)

wuhu gleich gehts los^^ Ich hoff sehr sehr stark dass Microsoft sich und die xbox one noch rettet und ein paar Knaller raushaut


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2013)

Witt98 schrieb:


> wuhu gleich gehts los^^ Ich hoff sehr sehr stark dass Microsoft sich und die xbox one noch rettet und ein paar Knaller raushaut


 
haha, der war gut, fast hätte ich es geglaubt


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2013)

ryse sieht ja wirklich geil aus.
aber vom gameplay her wirkt es wie ein modernes dragons lair.


----------



## Exar-K (10. Juni 2013)

Quicktime: The Game


----------



## NeroOne (10. Juni 2013)

Also bei Dead Rising 3 dachte ich nur wow!!!
Aber seit The Witcher 3 lässt sich meine Kinnlade nicht mehr schließen. Irre!


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2013)

NeroOne schrieb:


> Also bei Dead Rising 3 dachte ich nur wow!!!
> Aber seit The Witcher 3 lässt sich meine Kinnlade nicht mehr schließen. Irre!


 
ja, wenn Witcher jetzt nicht für den PC kommen würde, wäre Witcher auch irgendwo noch interensant


----------



## lurchie85 (10. Juni 2013)

Hat der eben als Abschluß bei Dead Rising 3 echt gesagt available from the beginning in the next holidays?


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2013)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> Hat der eben als Abschluß bei Dead Rising 3 echt gesagt available from the beginning in the next holidays?


 
naja, d.h. das es zu Weihnachten kommt, weil Holiday Season = Weihnachten


----------



## NeroOne (10. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wenn Witcher jetzt nicht für den PC kommen würde, wäre Witcher auch irgendwo noch interensant


 
Ich hoffe nicht, ich werde mir nämlich keine Xbox kaufen


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2013)

NeroOne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, ich werde mir nämlich keine Xbox kaufen


 
ja klar kommt das für den PC, da gab´s ja auch schon die Schöne Vorschau im Heft und vielleicht auch auf der Website, deswegen sind so PC-"Portierungen" halt nur so ein Schulterzucken


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (10. Juni 2013)

also die einzigen Highlights für mich waren Ryse und halo 5


----------



## Bl4ckburn (10. Juni 2013)

Xbox wird nicht gekauft,... ich lass mich doch nit von M$ veräppeln!! Die Xbox One kostet in den USA 499$ und uns in Europa 499€?? haben die nen Rad ab? Warum müssen wir, mal wieder, mehr zahlen? Normalerweise wären es für uns nur *378€!! *Das soll mir mal jemand erklären.


----------



## Dosentier (10. Juni 2013)

Naja, bisher ist The Witcher, das einzig interessante aber da es das Spiel auch für den PC geben wird, ist es auch alles wieder relativ.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2013)

eigentlich gar nicht mal so übel die präsentation.
immerhin gabs ein paar wirklich neue titel zu sehen. 
so wirklich vom hocker gerissen hat aber nichts.
und 499 euro ist als einführungspreis zu hoch, zumal das ja vermutlich ohne spiel sein wird.


----------



## Fireball8 (10. Juni 2013)

Titanfall sah mal seeeehr geil aus! 

Edit: Ich hoffe irgendwo kann man sich die ganze Konferenz nochmal anschauen? Habe jetzt nämlich nur Titanfall noch mitbekommen =/


----------



## BuffaloBilI (10. Juni 2013)

Halo 5, Gänsehaut...


----------



## UthaSnake (10. Juni 2013)

Ryse sieht interessant aus..aber war auch sehr Quicktime lastig!
Sunst Verdrive sieht witzig aus, Gameplay abwarten!
Quantum Break das für mich interessantes Xbox One Spiel bisher!
D4... nun ähh... Infos abwarten ^^
Dead Rising 3 hat hoffentlich auch mehr zu bieten als eine offene Welt, sonst wird auch das Dead Rising nach ner Stunde langweilig


----------



## Witt98 (10. Juni 2013)

Nunja, es hätte schlimmer kommen können


----------



## UthaSnake (10. Juni 2013)

Aber da kann man auch wiederum sehen wie UNepisch Trailer sein können wenn das Ohr nicht "mitsieht"


----------



## lurchie85 (10. Juni 2013)

660 Euro für ne Box wo die hälfte nicht funktioniert weil sie auf Amerika zugeschnitten ist und dort kostet sie nur 499 Dollar? Ham die se noch alle? o0


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und 499 euro ist als einführungspreis zu hoch, zumal das ja vermutlich ohne spiel sein wird.


 
naja, aber wie schnell wird der wohl fallen und im Zweifelsfall sollte man ja eh, auch bei der PS4, die erste Revision (nicht die Slim-Variante) abwarten, wo die irgendwelche Hardwarebugs entfernt haben


----------



## battschack (10. Juni 2013)

Wie kommst du auf 660euro? Wenn dann würde es eher 499€ kosten hier.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (10. Juni 2013)

lurchie85 schrieb:


> 660 Euro für ne Box wo die hälfte nicht funktioniert weil sie auf Amerika zugeschnitten ist und dort kostet sie nur 499 Dollar? Ham die se noch alle? o0


 hatte mich verrechnet, mit dem aktuellen Wechselkurs sinds 499 $ = 378 €*,* also dürfen wir mal satte 121€ mehr latzen. 

Hoffe Sony kommt nit mit dem selben Mist an hier $ und € gleichzustellen.


----------



## lurchie85 (10. Juni 2013)

weil das ohne steuern ist und er gerade im Stream gesagt hat in UK sind es 680 Euro und in Europa 660 wird auch so offiziel vom Focus im Livefeed gesagt

edit.: ahh k wurde wieder zurück genommen 499 ist der UVP. Da haben wohl einige Panik bekommen das es ohne Steuern wäre^^


----------



## svd (10. Juni 2013)

Ich fürchte, ich bin total abgestumpft. 
Schaut ja alles super aus, aber irgendwie bin ich weder in der Lage, ob des effektreichen Multiplayergedönses jegliche Art von
Aufregung zu verspüren, noch wie ein Idiot zu jubeln.

Außerdem verabscheue ich diese amerkianische Art der Phrasendrescherei, welche Schlüsselwörtern eine Kunstpause anhängen, damit die tumbe Masse weiß, wann sie zu johlen hat. (Dafür hätte ich dem Schwarzenegger bei seinem letzten Besuch in Österreich zwischen die Beine treten können...)

Eine schlechte Spielekonsole ist die Xbox One bestimmt nicht. Persönlich scheine ich aber überhaupt nicht in die Zielgruppe ihrer Marketingstrategie zu fallen.


----------



## battschack (10. Juni 2013)

Blackburn auch sony wird es so machen da bin ich mir sicher^^


----------



## Chazer (10. Juni 2013)

Titanfall von Respawn Entertainment ist xbox exklusiv, so ein Mist aber auch.
Eigentlich zu übertrieben als MP für mich, aber mal was anderes als CoD oder BF.
Meine ich das nur oder gibt es viel zu viele Konsolen exklusive Titel ?


Hauptsache The Witcher kommt für den PC, wär sonst eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2013)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> hatte mich verrechnet, mit dem aktuellen Wechselkurs sinds 499 $ = 378 €*,* also dürfen wir mal satte 121€ mehr latzen.
> 
> Hoffe Sony kommt nit mit dem selben Mist an hier $ und € gleichzustellen.


 
das erklärt sich zumindest teilweise durch die knapp 20 prozent umsatzsteuer. 
dafür kann ms nix.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (10. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das erklärt sich zumindest teilweise durch die knapp 20 prozent umsatzsteuer.
> dafür kann ms nix.


 Wozu ham wa dann ne starke Währung wenns am Ende eh alles das selbe kostet? Is doch Unsinn sowas.


----------



## battschack (10. Juni 2013)

Seit wann bringt den ne gute währung etwas? ^^ Auser man fliegt jetz mit Euro ins urlaub.

Die Firmen passen es sich doch sowieso alles so an das sie die vorteile haben und ned wir.


----------



## lurchie85 (10. Juni 2013)

ist doch schon immer so. was meinste warum ich Spiele grundsätzlich in GB kaufe. Weil se da einfach um ein vielfaches günstiger sind als hier in Deutschland und vor allem ungeschnitten.Dollar war hier schon immer gleich zu setzen mit der hier herrschenden Währung. bei der DM waren 49 Dollar = 49 DM heute steht halt einfach nen Euro Zeichen dahinter...


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich bin total abgestumpft.



nö, ich denke das ist ganz normal.
battlefield 4 sieht eben aus wie battlefield, killer instinct wie killer instinct und auch titanfall sah für mich nur aus wie der x-te multiplayer-shooter. zombie-spiele (dead rising 3) gibts mittlerweile auch schon mehr als genug. typische harte und blutige ation halt. *gähn* 

charme hatte dieses project spark (?). wobei ich noch nicht ganz kapiert hab, um was es eigentlich geht.
zu ryse hab ich ja schon weiter oben was geschrieben.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (10. Juni 2013)

Na erstmal abwarten moin kommt noch die Präsi von Sony, mal schauen was die zum Thema Preise sagen.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

Das Lustige ist: die drei besten Titel der MS Konferenz sind keine Exklusivtitel bzw. kommen auch für PC: TW3, BF4 und Titanfall.


----------



## simba572 (10. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Lustige ist: die drei besten Titel der MS Konferenz sind keine Exklusivtitel bzw. kommen auch für PC: TW3, BF4 und Titanfall.


 
titanfall war nicht exclusiv? fands sehr geil und ich muss es für den pc haben.
wer will so ein movement- game schon auf der konsole zocken?


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Lustige ist: die drei besten Titel der MS Konferenz sind keine Exklusivtitel bzw. kommen auch für PC: TW3, BF4 und Titanfall.


 
interessiert nur dummerweise niemanden.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Juni 2013)

simba572 schrieb:


> titanfall war nicht exclusiv? fands sehr geil und ich muss es für den pc haben.
> wer will so ein movement- game schon auf der konsole zocken?


 
Titanfall kommt für PC, Xbox One und Xbox 360.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Titanfall kommt für PC, Xbox One und Xbox 360.


 Dazu der entsprechende Artikel: July Cover Revealed: Respawn Entertainment's Titanfall - News - www.GameInformer.com


Ach ich habe übrigens MGS The Phantom Pain vergessen, das sah auch spitze aus. Aber ratet mal.....ja richtig.....auch das ist kein Xbox Exklusivtitel und wird seinen Weg mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit auf den heimischen Rechenknecht finden (auf die PS4 sowieso).


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2013)

Ryse war ja echt übel. Das ist ja komplett durchgescripted und mit Haufenweise Quick-Time-Events gefüllt. Was hat sowas noch mit einem Spiel zu tun?

Gut gefallen hat mir dagegen Titanfall. Das scheint wirklich mal was anderes zu sein und macht auf mich einen interessanteren Eindruck als das neue CoD oder BF. Scheint ja ein richtig netter MP-Titel zu werden.
Und The Witcher 3 natürlich auch episch, aber das werde ich mir sowieso holen 

@Lord: Der PC wird sowieso eine immer größere Rolle spielen und das ist auch gut so


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dazu der entsprechende Artikel: July Cover Revealed: Respawn Entertainment's Titanfall - News - www.GameInformer.com
> 
> 
> Ach ich habe übrigens MGS The Phantom Pain vergessen, das sah auch spitze aus. Aber ratet mal.....ja richtig.....auch das ist kein Xbox Exklusivtitel und wird seinen Weg mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit auf den heimischen Rechenknecht finden (auf die PS4 sowieso).



Du hättest auch den passenden PC Games-Artikel verlinken können... so hast mich richtig enttäuscht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Du hättest auch den passenden PC Games-Artikel verlinken können... so hast mich richtig enttäuscht.


 
Jetzt werdet ihr schon gemobbt


----------



## battschack (10. Juni 2013)

Einziges spiel wo mich intressieren würde war Halo mehr auch nicht. Rest war einfach nur käse wie ich finde


----------



## doomkeeper (10. Juni 2013)

Und im Titanfall soll eine Source Engine für die Grafik sorgen?

Respekt denn im Trailer merk man so ziemlich gar nix mehr von der angestaubten Engine
unf für das Spiel welches es sein möchte ists völlig ausreichend.
Schaut echt toll aus 

Ryse ist wieder mal so ein Beispiel wie man ein interessantes Spiel
zu einem reinem Quicktime Erlebnis verhunzen kann 
Kampfsystem ist quasi nicht vorhanden denn es werden sofort mini-Cutscenes abgespielt
weil die Entwickler es heutzutage nicht mehr anders hinbekommen anscheinend...

MGS Phantom Pain schaut ja mal wohl richtig krass aus o.O
Genau so hätte ich mir das neue Splinter Cell vorgestellt *lol*


----------



## bullrot28 (10. Juni 2013)

battschack schrieb:


> Einziges spiel wo mich intressieren würde war Halo mehr auch nicht. Rest war einfach nur käse wie ich finde


 
Jo, es gab ansonsten schon interessante Aussichten auf diverse Games meiner Ansicht nach, nur waren/sind diese eben keine Xbone-Exclusive-Titel...zum Glück würde ich meinen 
Mal schauen was heut nächtens Sony so vom Stapel lässt. (Oder auch nicht)
22:00 Uhr EA...hmm naja, schau'mer ma'.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> @Lord: Der PC wird sowieso eine immer größere Rolle spielen und das ist auch gut so


 
woraus schließt du das?


----------



## Odin333 (10. Juni 2013)

Das einzige Spiel was mich interessiert hat, ist Quantum Break, leider hat man nicht viel gesehen und crytek hat mit Ryse mal wieder gezeigt, dass sie ein an sich cooles Konzept und Setting wie sonst niemand an die Wand fahren können.

Gefehlt hat mir Mirrors Edge 2. Ich schätze irgend etwas muss für die PS4-Präsentation auch übrig bleiben.


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Du hättest auch den passenden PC Games-Artikel verlinken können... so hast mich richtig enttäuscht.


 Hehe, in der Wissenschaft lernt man, die Ursprungsquelle zu zitieren. Aber um fair zu sein: ich wusste gar nicht, dass es einen PC Games Artikel dazu gibt....


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich muss wiederstehen. Ich will und werde Microsofts Politik nicht unterstützen auch nicht für Halo 5!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hehe, in der Wissenschaft lernt man, die Ursprungsquelle zu zitieren. Aber um fair zu sein: ich wusste gar nicht, dass es einen PC Games Artikel dazu gibt....


 
Du hast in dem besagten Artikel sogar 2 Kommentare geschrieben.  Schäm dich!


----------



## and1d (10. Juni 2013)

hi hat jemand vl einen link wo man die microsoft show runterladen kann? habs leider verpasst und wills komplett ankugen


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> woraus schließt du das?


 
Immer mehr Konsolenexklusive Spiele erscheinen auch für den PC, siehe zuletzt Castlevania. So ein Spiel wäre noch vor Jahren nie für den PC angekündigt worden. Außerdem werden die Konsolen an sich dem PC immer ähnlicher, sei es in Sachen Funktionen oder Hardware.
Im Grunde genommen sind die PS4 und Xbox One ja kleine PCs. Vermutlich sind das dann in der übernächsten Generation "ganz PCs" und nur noch Nintendo macht Konsolen


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> woraus schließt du das?


 a) Japanische Entwickler beginnen langsam (wieder?) den PC als Spieleplattform zu entdecken, zuletzt Capcom und Konami.
b) Die neue Konsolenhardware ist der PC Hardware sehr ähnlich, was Ports einfacher machen wird. Daher werden mehr (gute) Spiele für PC erscheinen.
c) Der Einführungspreis der Xbox One ist relativ hoch (vor allem in Europa), was dem Spiele-PC zu weiterer Attraktivität (preislich) verhilft. Wenn der Preis der PS4 ähnlich hoch liegt, umso mehr noch.
d) DRM-Maßnahmen auf Konsolen sorgen dafür, dass sich die Lücke zum PC Markt schließt. Da der PC aber die besseren Spielepreise bietet und auch die Möglichkeit DRM-freie Spiele zu spielen, wird er attraktiver.

Fazit: Niemand weiß, ob die Popularität des Spiele-PCs tatsächlich steigt, vor allem in den USA und in Japan. Aber die Bedingungen dafür waren in den letzten Jahren selten so gut wie jetzt. 

Edit: Ninja'd von Shadow.....  
Aber gut, die Frage war ja auch an ihn gerichtet...


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Du hast in dem besagten Artikel sogar 2 Kommentare geschrieben.  Schäm dich!


 LOL, habe ich? 

Sorry again, ich bin gerade so beschäftigt zwischen Twitter, Liveshows und diversen Gamingseiten hin- und herzuspringen, dass ich ab und zu leicht den Überblick verliere.... 

A propos, die EA Show hat gerade angefangen.....


----------



## LordCrash (10. Juni 2013)

and1d schrieb:


> hi hat jemand vl einen link wo man die microsoft show runterladen kann? habs leider verpasst und wills komplett ankugen


 Gibts leider noch nicht (zumindest offiziell bzw. soweit ich weiß). Aber MajorNelson von MS hat angkündigt, dass die Show aufgezeichnet wird und später irgendwo verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## and1d (10. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Gibts leider noch nicht (zumindest offiziell bzw. soweit ich weiß). Aber MajorNelson von MS hat angkündigt, dass die Show aufgezeichnet wird und später irgendwo verfügbar sein wird.


 ok danke hoffentlich gibts das bald und ich kriegs dann auch noch mit


----------



## Moleny (10. Juni 2013)

Bisher eine sehr gute E3 bzw. die interessanteste seit langem. Nicht nur, dass jede Menge viel versprechende Spiele angekündigt worden sind, man konzentriert sich endlich mal auf das Wesentliche (für Zocker) und präsentiert ein Spiel nach dem anderen ohne großes Gehampel und übermäßig viel Marketing-Gelaber. Mal schauen was Ubi so bringt, die haben ja gern mal einen gewissen Fremdschäm-Faktor.


----------



## Sanador (11. Juni 2013)

Die ganzen Trailer hauen mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker, es wird halt das Gleiche sein wie aktuell nur mit ein wenig besserer Optik.
Innovationen verkaufen sich eben nicht, aber immerhin ist diese E3 nicht so absurd auf brutal getrimmt wie die vom vorigen Jahr.


----------

